# Illamasqua-Melbourne



## keeks87 (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh my lordy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





seek

A flagship AND a counter at Chadstone. I wonder when it will open?


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG how exciting!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a fantastic job that would be..... maybe I need a career change hehehe!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 2, 2010)

YAY! Great news for the southern ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonder how many years *ahem..decades* it will take for Newcastle to get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!


----------



## keeks87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd be a terrible MUA. I'd buy everything instead.

Panda, it's a perfect excuse for a sydney or melbourne holiday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am holding my breath for the price list though..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG OMG.. must close eyes when walking past Myer.. I do NOT need another MU obsession.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ Lol tell me about it.. I have already started creating a lemmings list devoted to Illamasqua!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice!! I would totally consider moving back to melbourne if I could get a job there heheh


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 2, 2010)

Mich! Apply for the Sydney store! It is opening in June!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't think I'm good enough just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ Dont talk such nonsense! Just apply! you never know what could happen!


----------



## Brie (Jun 3, 2010)

Holy crap, Alex Box is comming to Australia late July!!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ Woooo I wouldn't mind attending her classes!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Holy crap, Alex Box is comming to Australia late July!!!!!_

 

Wow Awesome! Where did you read or hear about it??


----------



## Brie (Jun 4, 2010)

Torstar, they are doing the pr in Australia


----------



## lara (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Holy crap, Alex Box is comming to Australia late July!!!!!_

 
There's one spot left open for tomorrow, I think.

You can drop by and say hello to me


----------



## Brie (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish I was in sydney!!^


----------

